# Alternative Health Care Coverage



## shasta1101 (Sep 10, 2004)

Has anyone researched alternative health care?

Because we are fulltiming, and getting ready to travel fulltime, I have been reading the forums. It seems Healthcare coverage is a major concern.

Since my present coverage will probably quadruple when I leave my company, I have been researching alternative medical coverage.  For $79.00 per month we can have a PPO based plan, where we would pay the PPO portion of the bill, rather than the co-pay, but if I can save $400 per month, I'm thinking it makes sense.  The provider search has yielded physicians and hospitals in all the areas we plan to travel.

Would like to hear feed back if anyone has more info.

Thanks


----------



## janicenlarry (Sep 10, 2004)

Alternative Health Care Coverage

Great price if a reputable insurer.  Might also check Christian Caremed.  Great program if U R a christian and can be recommended by your pastor.  Great coverage.  Cost my wife at age  49 with prior history of asthma and DVT, $120/mo. :laugh:


----------



## tracyre2 (Oct 25, 2004)

Alternative Health Care Coverage

Larry - how do I find out more about Christian Caremed? Do you have a website, email and/or telephone number for them?

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## janicenlarry (Oct 26, 2004)

Alternative Health Care Coverage

Christian Care Ministry in Melbourne, FL  800/374-2562 :laugh:


----------



## nancybancy (Oct 28, 2004)

Alternative Health Care Coverage


Go to google and enter "christian care ministry" and there are lots of choices.


----------



## Giucebox (Apr 2, 2021)

shasta1101 said:


> Has anyone researched alternative health care?
> 
> Because we are fulltiming, and getting ready to travel fulltime, I have been reading the forums. It seems Healthcare coverage is a major concern.
> 
> ...


Which insurance company administers your plan?


----------

